# Archery club/league help



## finallap (Mar 1, 2010)

We are trying to get our Club and League started a couple of questions.

1: Is there any software out there for archery league score tracking?

2: Is there a website other than NFAA that would explain league rules, setup and scoring?


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

Depending on what you are shooting there are State Organizations. IBO for 3-D, ASA, NFAA, FITA for targets of all kinds.


----------



## finallap (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks we/ the club have been reviewing various websites. 

Anyone know of league software?


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

Our club used an Excel spread sheet... thats about the cheapest/easiest way.


----------

